# BSOD stop: 0x00008086



## jwlennon (Apr 14, 2010)

Husband's laptop (Toshiba L350, Windows Vista Premium) has become plagued with blue screens. He was on the internet (nothing out of the ordinary, just Facebook), when everything froze. On reboot, BIOS saying 'a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down...'. Error code STOP: 0x00008086 keeps coming up. Attempted to do a system restore (which is built in to the laptop) and tried just loading in Safe Mode, but it just fails to load.

He's had the laptop now for over a year, and there's nothing new with it. Had an update installed last night, but it was working fine during the day today. Only other change today was that he installed a mobile broadband, but it worked fine with it for about 12 hours.

Any help gratefully received.

Many thanks

Lynsey


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The "bugcheck" 0x..8086 refers to the 8086 CPU by Intel - back to the days of DOS.

Boot into recovery using your Vista DVD or using the recovery partition. Press F11 during boot-up to access the recovery partition. Try *Windows System Restore* from there. It runs under a user with #1 permission settings - NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jwlennon (Apr 14, 2010)

F11 did nothing. To access the built-in restore you're supposed to hit F8. This loads the menu screen, but no matter what option from there we select it brings back the original BSOD. F2 works occasionally to get into the general set-up, and we managed to get a bit further by changing the SACAT settings from HDCMI to Compatable. However, this takes us to a black screen with just the curser arrow showing.


----------



## jwlennon (Apr 14, 2010)

Sorry meant SATA, not SACAT!


----------



## Nickvio0294 (Apr 14, 2010)

jwlennon said:


> F11 did nothing. To access the built-in restore you're supposed to hit F8. This loads the menu screen, but no matter what option from there we select it brings back the original BSOD. F2 works occasionally to get into the general set-up, and we managed to get a bit further by changing the SACAT settings from HDCMI to Compatable. However, this takes us to a black screen with just the curser arrow showing.


did you use the vista CD like he said?


----------



## jwlennon (Apr 14, 2010)

We don't have one - Vista came built in on the lap top, and it didn't come with a system restore disc (as the sytem restore is built-in)


----------



## Nickvio0294 (Apr 14, 2010)

jwlennon said:


> We don't have one - Vista came built in on the lap top, and it didn't come with a system restore disc (as the sytem restore is built-in)


that could prove to be a big problem as the only way I know how to deal with things like BSODs on boot up is reformating or repairing via the OS disk. But im sure one of the experts here may have an alternative.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jwlennon said:


> F11 did nothing. To access the built-in restore you're supposed to hit F8. This loads the menu screen, but no matter what option from there we select it brings back the original BSOD. F2 works occasionally to get into the general set-up, and we managed to get a bit further by changing the SACAT settings from HDCMI to Compatable. However, this takes us to a black screen with just the curser arrow showing.


Read your owner's manual. Some are F10, F11, but your's is the number zero.

Press *0* during boot-up to invoke recovery partition. F8 is SAFEMODE in every system.

Toshiba Owner's manual --> http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/downloads/PMA500339010_web.pdf

See page 4.

The manual also tells you how YOU can burn a set of recovery DVD's for future use in case of emergency... like now.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

